# weekend goody



## compur (Nov 17, 2008)

Found this at a swap meet yesterday -- a Sears SL II.  It's a name variant
of the original model Ricoh Singlex, also sold as the Nikon Nikkorex F.  It has
a Nikon-mount Ricoh 55mm f/1.4 and it will accept any Nikon F mount lens.
It's very robust and has a metal-bladed "Copal Square" shutter famous for
its reliability.

It's in very nice condition with fully working shutter and clean viewfinder.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweet! Congrats.


----------



## londonmoon (Nov 30, 2008)

nice cam!


----------



## Battou (Nov 30, 2008)

I love Copal Square shutters, I have a few hundred thousand miles and counting on one. Nice find.


----------



## compur (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Then you might appreciate this:


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 30, 2008)

I gotta get out more.  Sweet score, man.


----------



## Battou (Nov 30, 2008)

compur said:


> ^ Then you might appreciate this:



I've got a hybrid mechanical/eletrical, I'd show it to you but I got film in the camera.


----------



## compur (Dec 1, 2008)

^ The Nikkormat EL-series cameras have an electronic Copal Square shutter.
Is that what you mean?

Here is my EL.  It's one of my favorite classic Nikon models.  It's similar to
the FE but built like a tank, with mirror lockup and one of the few Nikons
that can provide an AE mode with non-AI or AI lenses.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 1, 2008)

Double Damn.  I really gotta get out more.  Y'all are depressing me ;p


----------



## Battou (Dec 1, 2008)

compur said:


> ^ The Nikkormat EL-series cameras have an electronic Copal Square shutter.
> Is that what you mean?
> 
> Here is my EL.  It's one of my favorite classic Nikon models.  It's similar to
> ...



Negitive, I mean it's half and half hybrid shutter with mechanical shutter speeds from 1/1000 to 1/2 sec. and B, and electronic shutter speeds from 1 to 30 sec. The Canon EF has this, the only Canon to use a copal square.

Here is my EF, it's definately my favorite camera overall, it's one of the F series of body and shares it's tank like constructon but boasts fewer creature comfort features. The F series being Canons Professional line of SLR in the seventies in conjunction with Canons promise "not to change the F-1" I believe the EF took it's designation from "Entry "F" as it is by all official means an intermeadiate level camera with very professional capability options. It makes the AE-1 look like scrap


----------



## compur (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool.  Yes -- the EF is one of the great "heavy metal" classics.  I rarely see
them at camera shows anymore.  They've become very collectible, especially
in nice condition like yours.


----------



## Battou (Dec 2, 2008)

compur said:


> Cool.  Yes -- the EF is one of the great "heavy metal" classics.  I rarely see
> them at camera shows anymore.  They've become very collectible, especially
> in nice condition like yours.



Well to be honest with you, She is a daily user and my primary workhorse. All those miles have taken their toll on the body and she is beginning to show heavy brassing but otherwise the body is immaculate, the shutter is actually believe it or not begining to show some ware too but she keeps on going like a rock. 

But I do have a second one now that cosmedically immaculate but needs electronics repair. It is one of the early production run too so I am definatly looking into the repair work for her. Once that is fixed I'll have two damn near unstoppable work horses.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 4, 2008)

The sears camera is interesting!


----------

